# Troubleshooting poudriere builds



## jtotheh (Oct 28, 2015)

If a build fails in poudriere, in a jail, how can I troubleshoot it?


----------



## talsamon (Oct 28, 2015)

Which FreeBSD version and platform? Which package?
You can take a look here (e.g. for 10.2 amd64):
`cat /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/10amd64-default/date/logs/failed_package_name_and_version.log`
(e.g /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/10amd64-default/2015-08-12_15h49m08s/logs/w3m-0.5.3_4.log)
(10amd64-default: 10amd64 is in this example the name of the jail).


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 28, 2015)

The interactive option may be helpful.

EDIT:  Example:  `poudriere bulk -i -t -j 10amd64 shells/bash`


----------



## junovitch@ (Oct 29, 2015)

talsamon said:


> Sorry but I think it is:
> `poudriere bulk -i -t -j 10amd64 shells/bash`


Oops!  Edited!  Thank you talsamon.


----------



## jtotheh (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks. More specifically, if I need to change something say in the Makefile for a port for a poudriere build, how do I change the copy it builds from? Or maybe how do I find that copy?


----------



## kpa (Oct 29, 2015)

jtotheh said:


> Thanks. More specifically, if I need to change something say in the Makefile for a port for a poudriere build, how do I change the copy it builds from? Or maybe how do I find that copy?




`poudriere ports -l`

The one marked as default is the default ports tree if you have multiple ones.


----------



## jtotheh (Oct 29, 2015)

Thanks to you all; I've been trying to resolve a poudriere build problem of kdesdk-kioslaves which was failing due to changes in the subversion it depends on. I changed the Makefile to point it at subversion18 and it seems to have built, on to the next package and hopefully better able to resolve issues.


----------



## protocelt (Oct 30, 2015)

jtotheh said:


> Thanks to you all; I've been trying to resolve a poudriere build problem of kdesdk-kioslaves which was failing due to changes in the subversion it depends on. I changed the Makefile to point it at subversion18 and it seems to have built, on to the next package and hopefully better able to resolve issues.


FYI, the devel/kdesdk4-kioslaves port was updated yesterday and fixes this issue: https://reviews.freebsd.org/D4002


----------

